# Prayers Needed



## Christi (Mar 27, 2008)

Our new little guy is at the vet right now undergoing a procedure to fix a rectal prolapse.:uhoh: He had a bad bout of diarehha after his shots yesterday and then we over fed him due to lack of communication :doh: and this morning we woke up to that...I am so worried about him. they are going to try and do it without putting him under, only sedating....my poor little guy...please say a prayer for us :crossfing...Kona is deeply sad without him here.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

oh dear!!
my heart goes out to you and your little one!


----------



## Christi (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks, I am really worried about him. They say it is common but I am really worried.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

thoughts and prayers coming from pennsylvania. moose and angel have their paws crossed too.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Thoughts and Prayers from Texas.... hope he's better in no time> Please keep us posted.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Keeping the little guy in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

POSITIVE THOUGHTS HEADING YOUR WAY


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Prayers on the way from the MA crew

(((hugs)))


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Ki'i ola kino little one. Prayers from your mainland friends to watch over you.


----------



## Christi (Mar 27, 2008)

Mahalo! I just called, he hasn't gone into surgery yet. They are expecting him to come home tonight because he is so young they don't want to leave him there. Kona is searching the house for him. I feel like a bad mom, but the vet assures me it is common (not common enough that I had heard of it before).


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Prayers from Florida for the little guy. I havent ever heard of that but since he can come home, I guess that he is doing ok.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Prayers for the little guy from Ohio.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Please let us know how things went.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

saying some prayers from Illinois to you & your boy. hope things go well. keep us updated.

Debbie & mason


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Hoping everything goes well for your little fella.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Prayers from Missouri coming your way.. Please keep us posted on how hes doing.


----------



## Christi (Mar 27, 2008)

Well he came through surgery fine and he is home...and CRAZY! They have him in the collar and he hates it so he is barreling his way through all the places he can. They didn't have the strings tight enough and he somehow got it in his mouth but I have tightened it a little so that should be solved...thanks so much for your good thoughts.


----------



## Christi (Mar 27, 2008)

I forgot to say he has to have the suture for 5 days and then he should be ok...so keep us in your thoughts.


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Aaw, poor little guy. I hope he makes a speedy recovery and is all fixed soon. Poor thing. And shame, poor you. Such a shock. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

happy to hear everything went ok for him, he'll be fine in no time at all


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Glad to hear that he cme through it well and sending positive thoughts through the days ahead.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Take care of your little patient,give him a hug.... glad the surgery went okay, thinking of you in the days ahead and prayers for a complete recovery.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

depending on the cone design and the width of his collar...often time you can use his collar instead of the gauze around his neck...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank goodness he made it thru the surgery and is back home to get spoiled by his family. I dont know if you have Petco's near you but they have a blowup ecollar that is supposed to be alot more comforatable for them. 
Give that boy a big hug from all his friends here at the forum.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thinking of your sweet boy and praying for you all! Glad he is up and about!


----------



## Christi (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone...the collar seems to be doing fine now. He is wound up though...like crazy. He is eating and his stool is much firmer now than before even with the stool softner.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

SO glad he's doing well. I'll continue to pray for a quick, complete recovery.


----------

